# need to vent!



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm so frustrated. I spent a yr trying to teach the neighbors chickens to stay out of my goat pens ( they jump on into the feeders and poop- I had one buckling get very sick last summer). Now they went and got another 40! and I'm going through it all over again. Worse he's kind of my husbands friend so he doesn't want to 'start to much bs', sorry buy my goats are more important, I dont' want chicken scratches all of the hood of my car- as it is I had to fence in my own front yard to keep them off my porch, out of my garden and flower beds. 
Second, I'm over loaded and have decided I can't do it all anymore and I'm going to keep only my laying hens and ND's. So I sold my breeding canaries (I've been doing birds for over 25 yrs). Sold my 20 meat chicks that were 6 wks because hubby didn't want to keep feeding nor take the time to butcher- sold them for $3 each at 6 wks!! I take care of all the animals so husband finally decided to sell his last 3 boers. Mind you are farm just tested negative for CAE/CL/Johne's. The twins are red and red w/white 18 months ABGA, one split teat (one is on acceptable and one on questionable - none on DQ for ABGA chart) I have them down to $200each reg. or 150 unregistered!! Not a bite, no auction isn't an option since it's so far the gas would negate the price. No he doesn't want to butcher those either- he's burnt out from work and doesn't want to butcher anything this year. I can't believe I can't get them sold for that price!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate to say it but if it was me it would be the one an only time I would like to have a chicken killin dog on the place . Sounds kinda mean but I would prolly be so mad when I found chicken poop in my feeders I might be tempted to shoot every last one of em. It just ruffles my feathers when ppl dont keep their stock on their place. I know that sometimes it happens an its not a big deal if they are trying to keep them contained, but when I hear ppl say that their neighbors just dont care where there stock is I get upset. I dont let my stock run the countryside so I feel they shouldnt either. 

Im sorry to hear youre almost giving those does away. If I lived closer I would snatch them up in a heartbeat. I hope everything else works out for you. When it pours it rains. I wish I had some better advice. Maybe if you take a break for awhile then you might decide to give it another try.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree, I don't willing let my animals out to bother other people in the country or not. Once my little guy got so sick I almost lost him last year, I tried throwing rocks, shooting with a water gun and finally (when they weren't home) shooting with a pellet gun! Obviously I'll have to start again, I hate to do it but these are my animals on my property. I just told my husband about them getting another dog. Their last dog a lab was chasing their chickens, I told them and they said oh she's just playing- yeah until she killed one so they shot her. Really, be responsible and train the stupid dog instead of being the stupid owner. These are the same people that last year they had 2 of their goats scouring so bad they were loosing weight he just said oh well.. I asked him if I could at least treat them (for the animals sake)- again oh well if you want to! Their chickens routinely get hit out here on they hwy and it's just 'oh well'. Arg!! If it weren't a 'friend' of my husbands I'd be dealing with them really harshly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: Im sorry 

Why not have chicken tonight ? And tomorrow night , the night after.....
Soooooo many different ways to cook chicken 
Im dead serious too ! If they dont give a hoot what happens to them , I wouldnt think twice about it ! I wouldnt do it in front of them or let them know about it , but I would certainly be making a nice salad to go with the 
chicken  :thumb:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yep they only care if 'I' kill them. So when she goes to work out comes the pellet gun (it's a very powerful one- I took out a turkey about 60' from me last year). Of course then I have to gut it which isn't bad I'll just have to skin it so I'm not trying to pluck one chicken at a time. I really worry about when they get the dog, and my goats. Even if he did reimburse me I only have a handful of goats and then I'd have to try and replace one.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats so wrong , you having to worry about all this !
Why not go to the rescue and get a ****zu or some other non aggressive dog and present them with it ? The only reason Im suggesting this is that it wont be bothering anything but the butterflies .

Not trying to make fun of your situation...just trying to make ya smile a little

I think the only thing you can do is try to talk to them ( again ).
Maybe report it to the authorities . I know its your husbands friend , but look , who's side is he one here ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It blocked out Shihzu ? Or maybe I spelt it wrong , lolol


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We have the same problem with a neighbors dog. Found him charging an jumping on the fence trying to get at my goats. I didnt have a LGD then so if he had gotten in I would hate to see what he would have done. The only gun my husband had on him at the time was his 9mm an it was a long shot but the bullet hit right by him an he took off for home. I have seen him in the area since but when he sees us he hightails it back home, but one day hes gonna get caught an he will be no more. The same goes for my dogs aswell. I have told my neighbors that if you catch my dog chasing your stock dispose of them! You hear all the time how someone has lost cows to dogs killing them, I can just imagine what they can do to a goat herd.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cherish my dogs way to much not to keep my eyes on them and never let them wander wherever they want ! 
Absolutely never going to happen !!

Why some people dont give a darn about their pets is beyond me !
Why have them at all ?????

This isn't a rant on anybody here , just about who clearwtrbeach is having trouble with .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We live right on the highway and my paddocks are separate with no perimeter fencing on 3 sides (we rent from the same rancher as the neighbors on both sides) so I'm not able to have a LGD. I know my husband and they guy next door would expect a dog to be shot for going after livestock. I'm just trying to think ahead before having to do that. I know once this pup grows up he'll be a problem. And, no they shouldn't have any animals, they went in and out of grade goats, then got a stud horse- traded 3 goats for it, chickens a goose, 3 turkeys (after the one I shot) and now 40+ chickens. They don't eat them, they only feed a small amount (like 2 coffee cans for all the poultry). As for reporting them, we don't have squat around here that would do ***t about it. It's really sad for the animals sake, we take on animals it is our duty to take care of them. No not everyone goes to extreme measures I get that, but basic feed, shelter and fencing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How disrespectful! That is really awful. First, have you discussed with them the issues you're having with the chickens...pooping in feeders, scratching your vehicles, etc.? If you haven't yet, i'd do that. If you've already done that and nothing has changed...i'd be tempted to just "get rid" of the chickens yourself as they come onto your property. That's really difficult when you're trying to be nice to someone like that and stay on friendly terms while still getting your point across...that can be very difficult with some people...they just don't get it...and it puts you in such a bad position. Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What are your livestock laws? Is your state fence in (your neighbors have to fence in their livestock) or fence out (you have to fence out your neighbors livestock)? Is there a law on the books regarding dogs chasing livestock? In Wyoming I have the right to shoot any dog that is running, chasing, or attacking my livestock. 

I agree with KW Farms about discussing the situation with the neighbors first. If that doesn't rectify the situation, I would have a discussion with the county sheriff and find out what my options are.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

trickyroo said:


> :hug: Im sorry
> 
> why not have chicken tonight ? And tomorrow night , the night after.....
> Soooooo many different ways to cook chicken
> ...


lol!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, friends or not I would NOT put up with someone's chicken's running all over my property! There will be a lot of chicken dinners that's for sure! I don't let my animals run all over someone elses property, I wouldn't want them to do it to me either. Accidents happen, animals get out. BUT, turning animals loose like that...no accident.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep....educate the neighbor.Tell him that the chicken crap makes the goats sick, and that you don't really want it on your porch either.

I have a neighbor whose dog,2 guinea hens, and 6 chickens keep coming onto my property. Like daily. So I started keeping them here....I pen them up so if he wants them , he has to come and get them. 

So far, it has made him make a run for his chickens....the only time they come now is when he is home and free-ranging them....but when he turns his back....they come over ...and it's down the road a bit, and across...lol...I think his animals would rather live here!I did ask him if he dusts his birds for lice and mites (he does not) and explained what damage they do when they come so I lock em up until he can come get them...he knows I don't want them here but I am kind about it.
The guineas he has not been able to catch to contain and the dog is out all day while he is working so she gets bored and comes down here for companionship, and any CAT FOOD she can steal  Good thing she's a cute lil blue tick beagle mix!!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I can totally identify with this thread :hair:!!!!
We are currently go through the exact same thing.
About a year ago we aquired a new neighbor with more dollars then sense!! :GAAH:
Built a beautiful new home and got a couple of dogs. Immediately these dogs were coming onto our property. Payne [our dog] was constantly running them off. Hubby went up and suggested we 'go in' on putting up some fence. Neighbors' reply: Eh, I don't need a fence, I'm not planning on having any animals. This statement was an immediate reflection on this guys I.Q.....you already _have _animals you _____!!
Shortly thereafter he got guineas, which like my place better than their own. His dogs proceeded to kill a few of his guineas. At first he thought it was an owl or something so he started feeding the dead guineas to his dogs to "supplement their protein". OMGosh!!!!!
Next thing you know his dogs have killed one of my chickens. He claims it is questionable since we didn't actually witness them _kill _the chicken, but we could barely keep them from coming back to eat it while we were trying to get him to come over and see the evidence.
We had the 'conversation', he said well if you need to _pepper_ them then go ahead. We told him if we have to shoot them it won't be to just _pepper_ them.
Payne is an excellent guard dog and spends most of her outside time running those dang dogs off. She doesn't chase the guinneas though because she wants to protect them like she does the chickens. Honestly though, she is not outside 24/7. She needs a break sometimes!!
I want to try and get along with my neighbors as well, but my patience is wearing very thin. I think this is their first experience with 'country living' and yea, they just don't get it :wallbang:
We've actually started thinking about selling our place and getting something a little more remote. :shrug:
If it were me I would tell your neighbor to keep his chickens home or you are going to have to shoot them. If it's on your property causing a nuisance you totally have this right, just as he would if your animals were on his property.
I so know how aggrevating this can be. We used to love this place. It was very secluded, peaceful, a paradise. All it took was one idiot neighbor and it is rapidly becoming he** on earth.
Here's the kicker.....this guy has 3 acres. He mows 6 days a week. The other night he was out until 10 p.m. mowing. Well after dark with his headlights on. Hubby said "I swear he's out there just driving around in circles". :hammer:3 acres, seriously?????? We had to close the windows so we could watch our movie in peace.
clearwtrbeach you are not alone, I just wish I had the perfect solution and we could both use it. The way is stands now someone is probably gonna end up p****d off, might as well be them, right? You already are....
To date, this guy who wasn't going to have any anilmals, has 2 dogs, 4 guineas [sarted out with 12] and I don't know/care how many chickens. Incidently his rooster has begun a 'crowing competition' with my otherwise normally fairly quiet rooster. Sheesh!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How about some fried chicken? 

Are you able to get electric fence? That may help with the dogs, and maybe even with the chickens.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

In my situation, yes, electric fence will help with the dogs. Unfortunately, money is a factor at the moment, but it is at the top of the list of priorities.
As for clearwtrbeach, I don't know that electric fence would help with the chickens because they can fly right over it, unless their wings are clipped of course. My experience with my own chickens is they are VERY persistent and either very smart or very dumb, [I haven't figured that one out yet] because if they want to go somewhere there's very little stopping them short of penning them up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You could clip the wings of any chicken you catch ...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Animalfamily, I would give those dogs some of these special dog treat meatballs.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poison is a very hard way to go, GTAllen, IMO I would rather shoot a dog, and even then I would rather prevent an attack.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't do poison either. If the dogs end up being taken to the vet and they find the poison...the relationship with the neighbor will get ugly and they might end up poisoning the OP's animals in return. Poisoning is a pretty inhumane way to kill an animal as well...it's a process and not an instant death...especially if they don't get enough of it. Shoot, shovel, shut up would be a better option.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I wouldn't do poison either. If the dogs end up being taken to the vet and they find the poison...the relationship with the neighbor will get ugly and they might end up poisoning the OP's animals in return. Poisoning is a pretty inhumane way to kill an animal as well...it's a process and not an instant death...especially if they don't get enough of it. Shoot, shovel, shut up would be a better option.


Not to mention, if you poison the dogs and it is tracked to you, expect some jail time. It is considered animal cruelty, for good reason. It is often slow and ineffective.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep rat poison out to keep rats out of my hay, grain, etc....Year round. Sorry about your dog.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Animalfamily, I would give those dogs some of these special dog treat meatballs.


GT, you would be punishing the dogs for their owners stupidity and lack of regard for the neighbors. Please reconsider - it's not the dogs fault that the owner is an idiot.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

His ears must have been burning, or he sees me chasing them off and figured he'd better make it look like he's doing something. They don't have the new dog 'yet' they will, he killed his last 2. He took some old hot wire and added it to the field fence (just strung it through not actually on hot) about a foot up- like that's going to help it's only a small part of the property and they run and fly! all over. I don't intentionally poison however it is all over in our shop due to bad pack rats and grey diggers! Pack rats are huge and destroy everything! I put out 10 blocks in the last week and it's gone, arg it's expensive but not as much as the stuff of mine they've chewed up and ruined. 
They go back to work on Tuesday, and I will start shooting any that fly into my goat pens again. Last two days I've had poop on the steps going to my porch- gotta love it  He just doesn't care so why should I. 
As for laws, I know I have the right to shoot a dog that is on my property harassing my livestock. I really didn't want to have to fence in my front yard to enjoy green grass and flower beds but I had to- just ridiculous you should have to fence your own property.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im hoping the fence gives you some peace of mind for now.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately he's not doing any thing that would actually hold them in. I won't worry about the dog until he gets it and it's running loose.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

9mm birdshot in the dog's backside won't disable it but may teach it a lesson and will give it a nasty infection and it's owner a handsome vet bill. Does your county have a leash or dog at large law? If so a call to animal control may be in order. 

I would simply dispatch the chickens. When he's out of hens maybe he'll get the message. 
I only have one neighbor on one side, separated by a field fence of 6x6 wire. My chickens slip right through, but only a few to scratch and hunt in her pasture. I told her if they're a problem let me know and I'll fence that line with welded wire so they can't get through. She likes their scratching and fertilizing her pasture though so it's not a problem. If her dog got one of them I'd figure it goes with the territory. If her dog got two, I'd fence the line anyhow.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Hate to bump an old[er] thread but just thought I would post an update since I had some replies about 'the neighbor dogs'. I just received the ultimate insult. After the dogs ended their daily ritual of chasing the mailman down the road, they turned into my drive, on their way home, and took a dump!!! I was on my way to get the pellet gun, but they finished their business and took off down the road before I could get a shot off.
There may be light at the end of the tunnel however. I heard the mailman yelling and honking at them . The other day one was running in front of her car while the other was running behind, biting at her bumper. I may not have to do anything afterall. Do they really want to piss of the U.S. Postal Service?? Me thinks they do!!!! I think I shall just play the waiting game for awhile.......

P.S. elchivito, we are in the process of having some rocksalt loads made.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your problem may get taken care of.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

animalfamily said:


> Hate to bump an old[er] thread but just thought I would post an update since I had some replies about 'the neighbor dogs'. I just received the ultimate insult. After the dogs ended their daily ritual of chasing the mailman down the road, they turned into my drive, on their way home, and took a dump!!! I was on my way to get the pellet gun, but they finished their business and took off down the road before I could get a shot off.
> There may be light at the end of the tunnel however. I heard the mailman yelling and honking at them . The other day one was running in front of her car while the other was running behind, biting at her bumper. I may not have to do anything afterall. Do they really want to piss of the U.S. Postal Service?? Me thinks they do!!!! I think I shall just play the waiting game for awhile.......
> 
> P.S. elchivito, we are in the process of having some rocksalt loads made.


Excellent! 
Your mail carrier may not know who the dogs belong to. You might want to pass that information along. Around here if your dogs are a threat, your mail carrier will require you to pick up your mail at the post office.
What about your county's leash laws?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure she probably has pepper spray on board also, so if she reaches out to deliver mail and they are there -viola they get popped. Not sure how you're set up but they have those things that are motion detected and spray water. Of course that would only work for a smaller area. Rock salt is great because it's a good hard sting yet doesn't leave pellets. One of the pellet guns we have is about $110 new, but it shoots as fast as a .22- way more powerful than our other pellet guns.
Leash laws are tough because in our county we don't have 'animal control' so to speak, and the county area to police ratio is not something that they will worry about a dog. We do shoot animals that are on our property posing any threat to our animals!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh yea, they are there when she delivers the mail, then they chase her down the road. I have no doubt she knows who they belong to.
I do intend to catch her sometime when she's delivering my mail and have a little 'chat' about the dogs.
I'm pretty sure we have 'leash laws' here, but like clearwtrbeach, I believe any dog that comes onto my property posing a threat [remember they have already killed 1 chicken], I am well within my rights to shoot it.
Same way here with the police. We live in a rural area and I wouldn't even want to bother the police with a 'dog issue'. I believe they have their hands full with other things.

Edit: 10:30 a.m. Yeah this shouldn't take too long. Again the mailman came today and they barked at her the whole time she was in their yard, and proceeded to chase her vehicle up to the corner!! Barking the whole time . I think she's getting a little irritated?? :GAAH:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

animalfamily said:


> Oh yea, they are there when she delivers the mail, then they chase her down the road. I have no doubt she knows who they belong to.
> I do intend to catch her sometime when she's delivering my mail and have a little 'chat' about the dogs.
> I'm pretty sure we have 'leash laws' here, but like clearwtrbeach, I believe any dog that comes onto my property posing a threat [remember they have already killed 1 chicken], I am well within my rights to shoot it.
> Same way here with the police. We live in a rural area and I wouldn't even want to bother the police with a 'dog issue'. I believe they have their hands full with other things.
> ...


Is your mail carrier a private contract carrier or a postal service employee? Not that it matters... I'm thinking maybe a trip to your post office and a chat with the postmaster is in order. You need them on your side.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

In thinking about the dog situation. You could just call the police and ask for a field investigation (basically they just take a report) when they have time, or go up there and file a report. Stating they have killed a chicken, you know who they belong to and you fear your livestock and personal safety. That way there is record of the problem ie cya


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Tell the owners, or catch the dogs and put them in a pen or tie them up and wait until the owners are looking for him and make them come and get them. 

i know how you feel our neighbors have at least 5 dogs. They have killed a pile of chickens and rabbits of ours and we would tell them again and again and they would do nothing the lady would even walk her dogs right down the road near our house without leashes and just let them roam so of course the dogs didnt know any better, the only thing we could do was use a pellet gun like you are doing. Finally i had enough and (without telling my parents haha) i caught them and tied the chicken they killed around their neck and sent them back. They have started locking them up ever since (i wouldn't recommend that method though it might work) ...and before we only had a blind old cocker spaniel now we have a Rottweiler and lets just say he's a great guard dog haha.

Good luck and if i were you i would go straight to the owners and straight up tell them what you think.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate it when people let their animals run loose with close neighbors. I deal with this a lot with the neighborhood dogs. The owners just don't care. To them it is just another dog. I recently saw a pitbull mix facing my goat fence thinking of a way to get in. He was scratching at it and the goats were in there watching him. My boyfriend went outside with the .38 and fired a few rounds into the dirt. The dog was so scared it nearly ran into the corner of our barn trying to get away. Haven't seen that dog since, but the big dumb lab still runs through our property every other day.


----------

